# dogs and pulltuion



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I woke up to this polluting my Yahoo page today and a few "friends" have sent it to me. Makes me mad and I am trying to think of a kind informative rebuttal

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091220/sc_afp/lifestyleclimatewarminganimalsfood


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, I read that yesterday. Just stupid.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

If your "friends" sent you that because they are genuinely concerned about the environment, they should drive less or buy a environmentally-friendly car, walk or bike more, recycle religiously, plant some trees, turn off all their home appliances when they leave the house, and switch to low flow toilets and compact fluorescent bulbs. Just to name a few.

If they sent you that to rub it in your face that they're somehow "greener" than you are by not having pets, they can cram it.

There are a billion ways to cut down on pollution and the destruction of our environment, but I don't think eliminating pets and domesticated animals is at the top of the list.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hmm well at least my dogs carbon foot print is smaller because of raw.







Please...


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

The rebuttal should read that global warming is a lie, the U.N. should be abolished, Maurice Strong is a greedy, lying [censored], and the connection to who commisioned this report, and who PAID for the research should be questioned. It should be met with the strongest and harshest of reactions, and its authors very core motivations should be questioned and investigated like they never thought possible.


----------



## duramax (Dec 7, 2009)

As I said in another post today. "There's nothing common about common sense". Lets see, get rid of the car, become a vegan, no more pets, no weapons of any sort. Wow, what kind of a world would THEY like us to live in. My rant is over!!!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

That article is foolish.
I do not believe that for one second.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There are a group of people, some are individuals, some have banded together that HATE dogs and animals in general. They are particularly offended that we keep them as pets. The artical is laughable. Unfortunately, it is not an isolated case where there is a lone ignoramous out there. (Gee, I hope I spelled ignoramous correctly, LOL)


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I get so tired of the so-called environmental quacks that try to turn everything worth living for into a carbon footprint! Have they calculated their own poop output? Maybe don't eat chili or gas causing foods? Vegetarian bean burritos anyone? Nope - that has a gas factor of x and will increase my carbon footprint by y!

And those that do feed more RAW foods, what is the reduced carbon from not having to drive the dog to the vet or specialists for treatments that so many had to do on lower meat diets? Or reduced production of medicines and need for medical care. I bet that wasn't in their equation? 

God forbid if those quacks were around when Dinasors roamed the Earth or we would be extinct ourselves! They would have made petting zoos for them I'm just sure of it!


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

Wasn't this article brought up some time ago from a different place? I thought it was stupid then, and I think it's stupid now. And if I remember correctly (I am not going to give them more hits by reading the article again), the response to it was pretty funny to read. I think everyone, even environmentalists (and I am one of those people who unplugs things and now carries tote bags to grocery stores) agree that this whole idea is rediculous.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow, wonder how many trees they killed to publish this book, in a factory...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosI get so tired of the so-called environmental quacks that try to turn everything worth living for into a carbon footprint! Have they calculated their own poop output? Maybe don't eat chili or gas causing foods? Vegetarian bean burritos anyone? Nope - that has a gas factor of x and will ncrease my carbon footprint by


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I read that a while ago. It just goes to prove that if you give some idiot an idea and some money, they can create a 'study' that people will publish on the internet and everyone will be talking about it. It's rubbish.



> Originally Posted By: VirginiaIf they sent you that to rub it in your face that they're somehow "greener" than you are by not having pets, they can cram it.
> 
> There are a billion ways to cut down on pollution and the destruction of our environment, but I don't think eliminating pets and domesticated animals is at the top of the list.


I like this. 

We all have german shepherds, I don't think that study factored in the carbon footprint of having 2 security guards on duty at my house 24 hours a day.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I think whoever wrote this article should off themselves because they're bad for the environment.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliI think whoever wrote this article should off themselves because they're bad for the environment.


For sure!!! There is a quick Carbon Footprint savings right there! Great Solution!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> I like this.
> 
> We all have german shepherds, I don't think that study factored in the carbon footprint of having 2 security guards on duty at my house 24 hours a day.


I don't think they thought about that! Good observation!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tell them for every dog you own you'll shoot two of their cars.

If we're all vegans then what will be used to fertilize the fields? Only chemicals will be left. What is the carbon footprint of a vegan that eats grains?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nope, not going to be a vegan. Or one of those macrobiotic nuts. I was a vegetarian for a while, still would be if it weren't for *bacon*


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hmmmm...bacon....


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

When I saw this article...I about spit out my breakfast. Seriously?

Without getting too politically involved in this discussion. Global climate change(formerly known as global warming) is a BIG money maker. Recycle & live responsibly, I don't have a problem with....that's what we should be doing. But when baffoons are getting paid billions of dollars to come up with research about a dogs carbon paw print, that is just assinine.

Even if I wasn't a dog owner, I'd still be po'd.

And I'm hungry for bacon


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah - I smell some bacon too!


----------



## AndreaG (Mar 3, 2006)

Ridiculous. And freakin' outrageous, too! Of course, I don't even believe in global warming... Or climate change, is it, now? I love my SUV, got me out of that unbelievably seriuos snow storm the other day (warming, my ...ss!), and I love my family, they live in Europe and FLY here, get that... On a PLANE! I also have dogs, cats, and whatever hopeless animal I can find. 

horrible footprint, mine. And I love it. Those who don't, can go and stuff it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

At my last job when my car's heater was broken and it was zero and below and I had to drive an hour and a half to work, we were discussing global warming at work. 

The guy across from me was all into it and believing in it. I was saying bring it on!!! 

So he tells me that all this cold weather is due to global warming. 

I think that was the capper for me. 

So no I do not believe my twelve GSDs are causing the world to go into default.


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: selzerAt my last job when my car's heater was broken and it was zero and below and I had to drive an hour and a half to work, we were discussing global warming at work.
> 
> The guy across from me was all into it and believing in it. I was saying bring it on!!!
> 
> ...


I personally think this is a desperate effort from the "global warming" cronies.

I don't why...but I still believe that we are seeing the natural progression of the earth. If we should be mad at anyone(or thing), it should be the sun. That mean sun is causing warming on all of our surrounding planets(ironic?).

How many ice ages & "global warming" periods have we gone through prior to the industrial revolution?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Great, now more people are going to get rid of their dogs.... GRRR

I saw this and was like, stupid...


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

I think the study and conclusion is really stupid and it scares me that some may take it seriously and the repercussions. I am amazed that people believe something this crazy just because it made news! Studies like this seem like educating but instead they deceive. I believe we need to be good stewards if the earth and all creatures including man. This means not over consuming and being wasteful, taking good care of all our dogs needs for their entire lives, not breeding irresponsibly or supporting those who do. if everyibne did this ( as most on this forum do) we would not have so many dogs in rescues or being euthanized.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Amen Debbie


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Does anyone really take the environmentalist extremists seriously? So seriously that they would KILL their dog because of some rediculous study. 

I mean they would not take it to the shelter because the dog's carbon foot print would be the same in someone else's home, so the only thing to do would be to kill the dogs. 

What would be more worrysome is if the government looked at the study and said Ah ha!!! We can use this study to provide a reason to levy a huge tax on pet owners and generate funds. Kind of like a sin tax -- they haven't done that before. Environmentalists will back it to the hilt, and pet owners would get slammed good. 

This is yet another reason we need our legislature to know that pet owners are a huge population of registered voters. We need to be bigger and badder than the environmentalists. 

When I was a kid, I read a book called Lad, a Dog. It was set around thet time of WWII, about people with Collie dogs. At some point, someone decided that it would be a good idea to kill their dogs to save meat for the war effort and put pressure on them to kill their dogs too. This was a novel, so I do not know if there ever was any encouragement to kill pets.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

With an SUV and 5 dogs.... I believe I may be single-handedly killing off the polar bears!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

With an SUV and 12 dogs.... I hope I am killing off at least some of those giant rodents -- deer.


----------

